# 1895 Columbia



## 1968fury (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi all,
       I put the s-7 wheels onto my grandfather’s bike and started to ride it around. It rides good except the fact that the sprockets aren’t lined up and then the chain jams on the front sprocket. I discovered that the front sprocket is bent. Though it’s funny I didn’t have a problem riding the bike 30 years ago with hub grandpa put in to have brakes. I’m in the process of putting the rear hub onto a mountain bike rim to keep cost down although I might have buy the correct length spokes to make it happen. First picture is today and the second is a before photo from thirty years ago after coming out of the garage attic.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 18, 2019)

1968fury said:


> Hi all,
> I put the s-7 wheels onto my grandfather’s bike and started to ride it around. It rides good except the fact that the sprockets aren’t lined up and then the chain jams on the front sprocket. I discovered that the front sprocket is bent. Though it’s funny I didn’t have a problem riding the bike 30 years ago with hub grandpa put in to have brakes. I’m in the process of putting the rear hub onto a mountain bike rim to keep cost down although I might have buy the correct length spokes to make it happen. First picture is today and the second is a before photo from thirty years ago after coming out of the garage attic.
> 
> View attachment 1063781
> ...



Man, I really like your grandpa's old bike. What year and mark is it? Thanks for sharing. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 18, 2019)

Here is my 1896 Columbia 40
Here is mine.
Very similar to yours.


----------



## 1968fury (Sep 19, 2019)

Razin my is a 1895 model 40. Very nice bike Giovanni. At least your bike came with brakes lol. I wish my wood rims were that straight. They were straight thirty years ago when I rode it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 19, 2019)

1968fury said:


> Razin my is a 1895 model 40. Very nice bike Giovanni. At least your bike came with brakes lol. I wish my wood rims were that straight. They were straight thirty years ago when I rode it.




They can be straightened.
It’s not too difficult to do.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 20, 2019)

Very cool man. An old saddle and wrapped grips would look great. Brakes are overrated.


----------

